# Drywall Difficulties



## jalex1786 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi I recently went to apply to a drywall company here in Phoenix, after a friend of mine informed me that they were hiring. As you all probably know, here in Arizona ther is the E-verify law that verifies peoples identities before they can be hired. Well as soon as we arrived to the office we noticed that we were the only ones there with proper identification like driver licenses and a social security. As we began to fill out our applications we noticed that we were the only ones doing so. The other guys were just being rushed into the safety class without filling out applications . As we finished filling them out we were informed that they no longer had positions open. I couldnt believe it we were actually being discriminated against for having everything valid to work. We have the experience,speed,and knowledge to hang with the best of them but weren't given a chance by an employer that has the E-verify sign clearly throughout their office. What happened to letting the people who are qualified legally to work? Later on I find out by my friend who works there that the majority of the employees and even some of the supervisors dont have proper identification. Just wondering if you guys knew of a place to report these guys?


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

sounds like maybe you should get a tan, and put in some of them brown contact lenses for your eyes, then you would be rushed right in.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

I feel your pain dude, I'm 3 hours south of you. Between jobs my helper went up their to work on a hotel in scottsdale thru a temp agency. Paid him $18 an hr. He tried asking the guys in charge what to do and they were like "you ask too many questions" the problem was my guy was white. Out of like 30 guys he was one of three white guys. Two of the sombreros spoke english. Yeah, I'm sure they were legal :icon_rolleyes:. It's bull crap, I can't get jobs down here cuz the "other guys" are into the cheap labor thing. You should check with the better buis. bureuh, call your local roc, report the jobsite, call border patrol. I'm gonna do that if 
I have any real proof. I got 3 kids and a wife, I'm sole provider, 
I can feel your pain. On a positive note. A guy workin for me told me about the owner of sun drywall here in Sierra Vista, (the guys who got busted hiring illegals) he went running his mouth at a jobsite one of these big mexican dudes came over and laid his as* out. Brought a smile to my face.


----------

